# tricompartment osteoarthritis ICD



## Sara82 (Aug 16, 2011)

What is the ICD for tricompartment osteoarthritis? If no other information is being given put the joint(knee) would it just be 715.3*? 715.0*? 716.9*?


----------



## DRocole72 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would go with 715.36. 715.0* is generalized for multiple joints. 716.9* isn't ostearthritis


----------



## maryanneheath (Aug 16, 2011)

We use 715.96 in our clinic.


----------



## madgejones10 (Aug 31, 2011)

715.36 we have used for years regardless of how many compartments of the knee.


----------

